# What do YOU not like about YOUR lawn?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Title says it all - what do YOU not like about YOUR lawn? I'll go first...

https://youtu.be/jYaA_i_79AE


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Yep - the ditch and the slopes near the big drain pipes running under my driveway &#128545;


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

My front slope...the total unevenness all over and worst of all...my back yard..also known as the dirt pile. Everytime I look out back I get disgusted.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Poa-A, Too much shade, horribly un-level, Fine fescue


----------



## Gotsome33 (Nov 6, 2018)

The ditch right in my front yard, my side yard where I want to put concrete, Creeping Bentgrass, un-level.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Definitely the ditch. Luckily mines not as steep as yours though.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This is the most challenging aspect of my lawn. It is a 200 +/- foot long stretch of sidewalk, curbing, and slope that leads to the storm drainage system.

I have to keep it edged, which takes three trips up and down just this one area. I have flowerbeds that require trimming by a walk-behind mower, plus a weed whacker, and a bed edger or redefiner.

The Bermuda invades the flowerbeds, I get weeds in behind and in the holly bushes, which also harbors yellow jackets, hornets, and wasps, and the bees love the crepe myrtles. The hollies stick me, and crepes slap my face or drop purple and pink flower petals all over me when I am mowing, which sticks to my skin because I'm all sweaty.

I also have to cut it with the lawn tractor first, then cut in mow it. And I always have to replace the mulch because the area is sloped for drainage and any heavy rain washes out the mulch, which then allows more weeds to grow.

The mulched beds attract armadillos looking for grubs every night, so the mulch beds are always getting disturbed.

To top it all off, the builder planted liriope (monkey grass) all along the beds, which grows out of control and then discolors every time it freezes and looks like dead weeds. It is a high maintenance nightmare PITA.

And every dog in the neighborhood uses it for their personal private toilet and urinal....

But wait, there is more.

It also slopes radically to the curb, so riding the lawn tractor means I have to hang off the side of the mower like a racing motorcycle sidecar monkey to counterbalance the mower so it won't flip over into the street when I mow it.

This slope requires you to traverse it lengthwise because it is even more unsafe if you try and mow it in a back and forth manner, which would take forever to do, and more easily flip the mower on top of the operator....

And all the trash that blows out of the trash cans and recycle bins of my knucklehead neighbors who overfill their bins ends up in the gutter area, along with all the yard debris their lazy lawn care operators blow over into my side of the street because they think no one is watching, followed by their cups, water bottles, and oddball tropical drink containers.

Delivery drivers think it is okay to park there and sort their paperwork, check their phones, eat their lunch, or do whatever they do over there when they think no one owns it or is watching.

And it is filled with toads and multiple species of frogs and lizards who live in the flowerbeds and dig in the mulch, right alongside the baby, momma and papa armadillos. Coyotes come drink from my sprinklers. Ah, Suburbia....

I think my yard was built over an ancient Indian burial mound, or ancient sea bed cemetery where dinosaurs died. That whole area of the yard has its own alien/demon/wild animal/killer predator/skunk thing going on, nightly....

So once a week along comes Sheriff John Deere and we restore order in the Wild West of my front yard, and it is back to complete freaking animal and contractor chaos within 48 hours. But for 48 hours, I RULE that Hell Strip...!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Ahh utility boxes and access wholes!!! The bane of my existence! What a pain in the 5th point of contact it is to get the GM 1000 around these jokers!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The shade.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

My front yard got into boy bands the other day.


----------



## Texas MH (Jan 20, 2019)

My lawn nemesis is 800ft of drainage ditch that runs along 2 sides of my property. It's usually wet from my irrigation (and others who I get runoff from) requiring it to be cut with a string trimmer. I actually pay my neighbor's yard crew to come over every week to cut _only_ that, so I don't have to. I feel bad when I see them all out there with their string trimmers until I remind myself that if it wasn't them out there, it would be me. Paying them is hands down the best lawn spend I have.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> My front yard got into boy bands the other day.


"Bye Bye Bye"?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

So. Many. Trees. I have 12 mature maples in the back. My back yard is a marsh coming out of winter. Hard to maintain grass back there.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> This is the most challenging aspect of my lawn. It is a 200 +/- foot long stretch of sidewalk, curbing, and slope that leads to the storm drainage system.
> 
> I have to keep it edged, which takes three trips up and down just this one area. I have flowerbeds that require trimming by a walk-behind mower, plus a weed whacker, and a bed edger or redefiner.
> 
> ...


Now there's a story to tell...😳🤣


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Ahh utility boxes and access wholes!!! The bane of my existence! What a pain in the 5th point of contact it is to get the GM 1000 around these jokers!


Utility boxes are so unsightly 😡


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Goat Heads!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

The slope on the side of my back yard is a huge pain. It's dangerous to navigate even when using a lightweight Ego electric mower or just my backpack sprayer. I've stumbled and twisted my ankle several times on that darn slope. So my long term plans for backyard landscape design include a 100 foot retaining wall from the corner of my house to the back of my property. While I will gain over 6 feet of usable back yard space, the main purpose is just to eliminate the need to mow that dang slope.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My entire front yard is garbage. I try to make it look acceptable. It looks darker green and generally healthier to my eye but if anyone from TLF was to drive by looking for my house I'm afraid they would just drive right on by :lol:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

The left side has a sewer cover that is approx 12" above grade. The reel mower can't match the complex grades around the sewer cover.

The main part of my lawn has 2 in ground water meters. I hate having to trim around the meter covers.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I hate it when Charlie comes to visit, he is a creep.


----------



## nathan99218 (Jul 18, 2018)

I have a really ugly tree that I cant afford to take down in my front yard. I have this huge root ball sticking out of the ground because some owner before me put a small retaining wall around it and the root mass just started growing up since the retaining wall was too small for the tree.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Now there's a story to tell...😳🤣


I didn't even mention that I need to pressure wash the sidewalk to get rid of the black mold from rain runoff.... :lol:

The real problem is no one realizes I own that strip and have to maintain it. Most people think it belongs to the HOA.

The contractors don't respect it, and dump stuff there if I don't catch them. Clean mud off their shoes on my lawn....

My next door neighbor (odd duck) stopped his truck one day to thank me for keeping the strip clean. He had no idea it belongs to me. The sidewalk between his house and the guy across the street belongs to the HOA as common area, so he thought that was the case with my side yard strip.

I am going to plant some new plants there next Spring so people get the hint, even if they don't have a clue! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

nathan99218 said:


> I have a really ugly tree that I cant afford to take down in my front yard. I have this huge root ball sticking out of the ground because some owner before me put a small retaining wall around it and the root mass just started growing up since the retaining wall was too small for the tree.


Man, that is a giant tree you have there. It looks like the opening scene in a haunted house horror movie. Spooky!

:twisted: :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Lack of irrigation and the stupid tree that drops leaves when it's hot and shades my Bermuda and has me cleaning gutters every couple of weeks


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

It's not leveled at all. Trust me the Bermuda will let you know every spot that is not leveled


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I've given this some thought after my initial comment and would like to change my answer. The lawns that surround my lawn is what I hate the most about my lawn.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Cory said:


> I've given this some thought after my initial comment and would like to change my answer. The lawns that surround my lawn is what I hate the most about my lawn.


 :lol: I understand


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Cory said:


> I've given this some thought after my initial comment and would like to change my answer. The lawns that surround my lawn is what I hate the most about my lawn.


Ditto! :mrgreen:


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

There are two things I don't like. I don't like the back hill, where it curves into a "bowl" especially.

I also haven't found a good way with a reel mower to get the stripes to line up from the sidewalk strips with the main portions of the yard. With a rotary mower it isn't a big deal to continue your stripe line across the sidewalk, but I don't want to run the reel mower over the sidewalk.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't like the slopes in my front yard. They decline to meet a curb beside the street. I would rather have them than a ditch, but still, mowing would be so much easier if I didn't have those slopes. I'm pretty much cool with everything else.


----------

